# RECOMMENDATION FOR NUTRITIONIST IN BOSTON AREA WANTED



## Chazari99 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hello:I was recently diagnosed with IBS and am looking for a nutritionist (with specific expertise in IBS) in the Boston, Netwon, Brookline and/or Needham area. I would also benefit from a good GI recommendation, but the nutritionist is more important.Any names would be greatly appreciated.Thanks!Derek ([email protected]).


----------

